# Airforce berets in Belgian style?



## hoist-monkey (5 Jan 2007)

I was wondering do they make Air force berets in the Belgian style?
I tried searching but couldn't find anything.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2007)

I've seen them online. I dont have the link here at home but i will get it from work tomorow


----------



## Shamrock (5 Jan 2007)

Do you mean with a silk instead of leather band?

Yes, my wife has one.  Don't know where she got it, somewhere in Borden.


----------



## gaspasser (5 Jan 2007)

I think you're thinking about an officer's beret which can be purchased online with points at Logitek or the QM.  
Librarian can help you with that part.  I don't think there's cash sales anymore.
Shamrock, very cool avatar.  You found it before I did...


----------



## Big Foot (5 Jan 2007)

BYT, they're talking about the aftermarket berets, not the one from Logistik. I've seen them all over the place, just not online. I can find army berets but not air force.


----------



## gaspasser (5 Jan 2007)

RMS kit shop have any?
JSR kit shop?

Just trying to help.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Jan 2007)

They're made by Parkhurst aren't they?? Maybe check online for a website?


----------



## Inch (5 Jan 2007)

The Signals museum in Kingston is where I bought mine. It's the same band and material as my black one that I picked up at the RCR Kitshop in London years ago when I was in the militia.

You can even order them online from Kingston.
http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/MercuryShop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=20&cat=Service+Dress#


----------



## rwgill (5 Jan 2007)

You can also get them from www.joedrouin.com


----------



## TN2IC (21 Jan 2007)

I got one sitting here... I did try to get a blue uniform on my jump over... but they made me keep my greens... so I got this fancy beret sitting in my basement... still got the liner with no badges on it. Want it? PM moi then... I have no need for it...    ;D


Dumb Old TN2IC,
Out...


----------



## Bergeron 971 (22 Jan 2007)

joe drouin supplies ALOT of kit shops with them.


----------



## spud (22 Jan 2007)

rwgill said:
			
		

> You can also get them from www.joedrouin.com



Not 100% but the kit shop at CFSAL sells them as well me thinks. 


spud


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I think you're thinking about an officer's beret which can be purchased online with points at Logitek or the QM.
> Librarian can help you with that part.  I don't think there's cash sales anymore.
> Shamrock, very cool avatar.  You found it before I did...



Ahem... 
NOT an Officer's beret. Though some do wear em - They are aftermarket items and
you cannot use Logistek unicorp points to get the parkhurst "belgique" Berets - hard cash only


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Feb 2007)

If you are close to Gagetown, the CANEX there has them.  Added benefit of trying them on and getting the one that fits best, too.


----------



## hoist-monkey (2 Feb 2007)

Thanks for all the advice on getting a "belgian" style beret.
A buddy who I will be on my BAC in Winnipeg with is getting me one from Petawawa kit shop.


----------



## PViddy (3 Feb 2007)

hey gang. 

Forgive me, as i have only ever worn the good ole leather band logistik beret...

What is the difference between a "belgium" style beret and a"pakistan" style beret as per the Joe Drouin  http://joedrouin.com/ere_clothing.htm 

kit shop web site ? I am aware of the cloth band.

cheers

PV


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Feb 2007)

Construction, they're similar if not identical...just material quality more than anything, and I'm not sure there is much difference there.  The "Parkhurst Ribbon Sweatband" model you'll see a lot of is made in Canada, IIRC.  They (Parkhurst) also make steering wheel covers...  ;D

G2G


----------



## PViddy (3 Feb 2007)

I can't find the steering wheel covers listed under an authorized accoutrement anywhere? weird, i was hoping to buy one and use it as a lanyard.  Oh well, thanks for the info!

cheers

PV


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Feb 2007)

PViddy said:
			
		

> hey gang.
> 
> Forgive me, as i have only ever worn the good ole leather band logistik beret...
> 
> ...



Well, IMHO, the Logistik berets have WAY too much material, and it extends down past where I would like it to on the right side of my melon.  I like wearing mine where I can have the "fold" just touch or extend past the sweatband.  The one I was issued last week, well...it pretty much covered my whole ear and there was STILL more material to go.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, IMHO, the Logistik berets have WAY too much material, and it extends down past where I would like it to on the right side of my melon.  I like wearing mine where I can have the "fold" just touch or extend past the sweatband.  The one I was issued last week, well...it pretty much covered my whole ear and there was STILL more material to go.



Same. I find the parkhurst is also easier to reform.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, IMHO, the Logistik berets have WAY too much material, and it extends down past where I would like it to on the right side of my melon.  I like wearing mine where I can have the "fold" just touch or extend past the sweatband.  The one I was issued last week, well...it pretty much covered my whole ear and there was STILL more material to go.



I just got a new AF beret from Logistik and the amount of material was just right....could be there are bad batches in the system ?


----------



## PO2FinClk (4 Feb 2007)

Personally find the Belgians' cloth edge far more comfortable, especially when warm out. Well worth the $20 I had to pay for it (CFSAL kit shop).


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Feb 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I just got a new AF beret from Logistik and the amount of material was just right....could be there are bad batches in the system ?



Could very well be.  I don't have a small head exactly (size 7 1/2 wedge for this melon) but the beret was simply NOT do-able for me.  Uh uh.  People would point and laugh (more).


----------



## PViddy (5 Feb 2007)

> Well, IMHO, the Logistik berets have WAY too much material, and it extends down past where I would like it to on the right side of my melon.  I like wearing mine where I can have the "fold" just touch or extend past the sweatband.  The one I was issued last week, well...it pretty much covered my whole ear and there was STILL more material to go.



Ok, good.  I am not the only one.  i find every logistik berret size i try is like a chef hat, i still use the same one i bought at clothing stores back when i was in Air Cadets! the material is geting a little thin    Anyhow, i am gonna give Joe Drouin a try.

cheers

PV


----------



## hoist-monkey (5 Feb 2007)

I just got a new AF beret from Logistik and the amount of material was just right....could be there are bad batches in the system ?

I know some guys at 443 have decent looking berets from Logistik, and others are huge. 
When I was in the Navy, I had a really great fitting beret, but some of the new guys had ones looked ridiculous.

A buddy of mine who is on my BAC in April got his Logistik beret modified at the tailors, so that might be a suggestion, 
instead of buying a Belgian style Beret.


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2007)

..... cut out the guesswork, get a decent beret that fits well and looks good - @ 1st try - buy Parkhurst & get back to work 

I buy a new one from the CME kit shop each and every year.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> ..... cut out the guesswork, get a decent beret that fits well and looks good - @ 1st try - buy Parkhurst & get back to work
> 
> I buy a new one from the CME kit shop each and every year.



Same..Except C & E Museum.


----------

